# Prime increase confirmed



## Betsy the Quilter

By as much as $40

http://usat.ly/1bDJAk0

Per USA Today article.

Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Saw that somewhere.  Don't think it's a done deal.  I do think they'll raise it, but my guess is something more like $20.  Then it's $99 and they can still say "for under $100".


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

My small, local phone & internet (via DSL) provider just announced a system where we can get our local TV channels live streaming with a Roku box. We may be ditching cable. I have prime and we sometimes watch movies (or some shows like Star Trek) by connecting our laptop to the TV. With Prime on the Roku box, we don't have bother with the laptop anymore. It's sweet. And I've discovered more shows on Prime that I didn't know about, like The Daily Show and The Colbert Report! So I don't think I'm giving up Prime any time soon. 

But I am starting to find it odd how so many unrelated things are bundled in Prime: shipping has absolutely nothing to do with streaming video. I do make use of the fast shipping, but I would be willing to give it up to keep the streaming video at a lower price. But it's bundled. And, for instance, the free monthly ebook borrow - some people with Prime don't even have kindles. I don't know - it's just odd, how several unrelated things are grouped together.

I do wish more movies were free with Prime, more like a Netflix subscription.


----------



## Sandpiper

I don't remember where I heard or read it recently, in the future Amazon wants to give cable some competition.  (Cable providers need the competition.)  Amazon wants to stream live programming.  As Amazon is more friendly to their customers than cable providers, I'm guessing that could mean choosing which cable channels you want as opposed to cable providers selling packages at $$ that consist mostly of junk channels.  And then there's Amazon's original programming.  TV is changing.


----------



## kschles

I've had a Prime membership for a number of years...for the fast shipping. Lately, I've gotten into the Prime video. Even got a Roku box so I could view it easily. Would be hard to give it up. Every time I order something online outside of Amazon Prime, I deal with really slow shipping (I'm talking about you Verizon Fios). I could take up to a $20 increase. Would hope they might beef up the video selections. I'm about to drop Starz from my Fios package to keep cable costs down. I wouldn't consider that without Prime video. Looked into Netflix, but they don't offer free 2 day shipping .


----------



## BTackitt

Prime is (or was) the shipping thing, everything else was added to it. For us, it's still mainly shipping. We do watch a few things on the Prime Video, but it's not the primary reason we have Prime. I forget the monthly borrow 3/4 of the time.


----------



## Susan J

I'm torn.  As a stockholder, I hate to see the 10% drop today after they reported quarterly earnings that missed expectations.      On the other hand, I hate to pay more for anything, especially since so many items are now "add on"  requiring a $25 dollar order to ship.

I will keep my Prime membership even if they raise the price but it would make it more palatable if they added Prime streaming availability on Android devices.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Prime is (or was) the shipping thing, everything else was added to it. For us, it's still mainly shipping. We do watch a few things on the Prime Video, but it's not the primary reason we have Prime. I forget the monthly borrow 3/4 of the time.


I'm pretty much the same. I've had prime for five years and I certainly feel like I've gotten my money's worth in the free shipping alone. I wouldn't mind a $20 increase.


----------



## kansaskyle

I read on another forum that the Prime annual price supposedly hadn't gone up in nine years.  I've only had it since 2010, so I cannot comment if that is true.  If so, it seems reasonable for a price increase, but $40 at once seems kind of extreme!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kansaskyle said:


> I read on another forum that the Prime annual price supposedly hadn't gone up in nine years. I've only had it since 2010, so I cannot comment if that is true. If so, it seems reasonable for a price increase, but $40 at once seems kind of extreme!


No, that's true. It was $79 when it was introduced and that was quite some time ago. Before the introduction of the Kindle, for sure. I've been a little surprised it hasn't gone up sooner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had heard at the end of the month Amazon was supposed.to be announcing something new in the TV market, but haven't heard anything.

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had heard at the end of the month Amazon was supposed.to be announcing something new in the TV market, but haven't heard anything.
> 
> Sent from my Fire HDX7


JB usually has good announcements, so even if it's a little late, I'll look forward to it.


----------



## laurie_lu

$40 increase is too much and I would probably drop my membership.  Or I would create a new account to share with a family member and split the cost.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A $40 raise in one big gulp would probably alienate a lot of customers. I will probably keep my Prime account even if they raise it the full $40, though I would groan about it. Oddly enough, I'm thinking of using my Prime video more now than in the past. I am preparing to cut my expenses by dropping my cable TV service, something that is long overdue. Too much money for something I use so little.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Hooded Claw said:


> A $40 raise in one big gulp would probably alienate a lot of customers. I will probably keep my Prime account even if they raise it the full $40, though I would groan about it. Oddly enough, I'm thinking of using my Prime video more now than in the past. I am preparing to cut my expenses by dropping my cable TV service, something that is long overdue. Too much money for something I use so little.


I did that a couple of years ago and am very glad that I did. Some of the shows that I miss on cable, I can watch on the channel website. I'll be watching Sherlock tonight on pbs.org. There are two other shows I go to my Mom's to watch, but everything else I can get on either Netflix or Hulu Plus.

I like Amazon for renting movies that I used to buy, only watch two or three times, and then jam onto my overcrowded shelves. I do watch the Prime movies, too.


----------



## VictoriaP

Since we order darn near every consumable good we can through Amazon (or Amazon Fresh), and most of the non consumables too, I'm unlikely to give up Prime. The video, lending library, and other perks are a nice bonus, but it's really the upgraded shipping that I'm paying for...and that option is completely worth it to me. I wouldn't be pleased with a $40 increase., and I suspect they'd lose quite a few customers with that one, but I can see $20.


----------



## Toby

I wish that amazon would keep the price the same, especially when I tell people that it only costs ...., but I will still keep Prime. 2 day shipping is great. The other kindle book perks are great. I don't watch a lot of shows or movies yet. I did watch the Downton Abbey, Prime, on my Fire, which I love, & was so happy to watch all the seasons leading up to this year. With our DirectTV, they dropped the only channel that I could watch Grey's Anatomy. I was able to watch on my Fire for awhile on a channel 7 app. Now, the app won't let me watch the show. I have to do something with my provider. Whatever. I have to pay to watch the shows from amazon, which I'm not going to do. Tonight, DirectTV announced that they are going  to drop Inspiration Channel. That means no Waltons, Dr. Quinn, Little House on the Praire, Matlock, Jag, movies. I will have to check to see if amazon has these shows. Now asking myself, why have DirectTV? I haven't tried Roku.


----------



## 25803

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm pretty much the same. I've had prime for five years and I certainly feel like I've gotten my money's worth in the free shipping alone. I wouldn't mind a $20 increase.


I'm with Gertie on this. I've had Prime for years and the cost has been well worth the savings. I mainly use it for the shipping, but now and then I watch Prime Videos on my Roku or iPad. I never remember to use the monthly free book borrow.


----------



## stevene9

Just from a PR point of view if they want to do $40, they should do $20 now and $20 in a year or two. For me its well worth more than $120 a year, but I think raising it more than $20 will cause too many people to reconsider.

Steve


----------



## Sandpiper

stevene9 said:


> Just from a PR point of view if they want to do $40, they should do $20 now and $20 in a year or two. For me its well worth more than $120 a year, but I think raising it more than $20 will cause too many people to reconsider.
> 
> Steve


I agree.


----------



## Raffeer

Me too. Not happy but it's been an awfully long time with $79.


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, that's true. It was $79 when it was introduced and that was quite some time ago. Before the introduction of the Kindle, for sure. I've been a little surprised it hasn't gone up sooner.


I have been a Prime member since March 6, 2005 and that's probably about when they introduced it, since I signed up instantly. It cost $79 then and all I got was free shipping but it was worth it to me. Now with the free books, lending library, movies, and TV shows (10 seasons of the French Chef!) it's more than worth it. Even with a price increase, I'll stick with Prime.

I just looked at my account and it says I will be charged $79 on March 6, 2014 for my annual membership, so it doesn't sound like the price is going up in the next month or so. If it increases in April, I'll have locked in the price for a year so good for me.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep.  I just got billed for $79 for the next year.  I don't see me cancelling it either.  Unless Amazon does something really outrageous -- but that's not their style.


----------



## Flechette

I was wondering if the wide range of the possible price increase meant Amazon is considering 'tiering' Prime

ie: it could go like:

$20 increase: $99 for just shipping
$30 increase: $109 for Prime as we know it now
$40 increase: $119 for Prime 1day shipping- and everything else under the $109- and maybe a free movie rental


I can handle a $20 increase to keep the same benefits - it has been at $79 for along time, but if they bump it up $40 I want more goodies ;-}

*** this is pure speculation, I have no idea what Amazon has in mind****


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> I just looked at my account and it says I will be charged $79 on March 6, 2014 for my annual membership, so it doesn't sound like the price is going up in the next month or so. If it increases in April, I'll have locked in the price for a year so good for me.
> 
> L


Not to be a party pooper, but that's a little ways off. If it happens, maybe Amazon will give some months (?) notice. I renew on May 14.

Or could it be that _new_ Prime members will be charged higher fee? I think that is a possibility. _Current_ Prime members the same $79 or possibly only slightly higher.

Reminds me of something I was very unhappy with concerning Angie's List. I was not so aware then of automatic renewals. I was talking to an Angie's List rep on the phone. I said something about renewing or not membership. I was very aware of my renewal date, May 22. At that point she said nothing to me about their automatic renewal. My credit card closing date was the 3rd of the month. Got my credit card statement in May. WHAT Angie's renewal fee was charged on the 1st of May. That's their practice -- charge on the 1st day of renewal month. That does NOT work for me. I cancelled membership. They reversed that charge. Haven't had and won't have anything to do with Angie's List since.


----------



## Leslie

Sandpiper said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but that's a little ways off. If it happens, maybe Amazon will give some months (?) notice. I renew on May 14.


Well, according to my calendar it's about 4 weeks away--and I have a screenshot that says I will be charged $79 so if they try to charge more, I have something to rebut it with. Not sure how you define "a little ways off"--four weeks seems pretty soon to me.

Just my 2 cents.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I came late to the party to Prime. I've only been a member about 18 months. Looking it up I see that I will be charged a renewal fee next September. So whatever is going to happen will happen by then, or at least the first stage of it is if it is a multistep process. After thinking about this over the last couple of days, I'm pretty sure I will renew under anything Amazon is likely to do. I am in a similar mind to those who think that Amazon will not raise the price $40 one step.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Whatever they decide, I'm sure that there will be notice given.  Don't really see it as a thing to worry much about until we do hear something specific.


----------



## Sandpiper

Leslie said:


> Well, according to my calendar it's about 4 weeks away--and I have a screenshot that says I will be charged $79 so if they try to charge more, I have something to rebut it with. Not sure how you define "a little ways off"--four weeks seems pretty soon to me.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> L


I renew on May 14. Also says will renew for $79. I took a screen shot of that.

I looked around, but could find disclaimer that Prime membership fee can change at any time / with notice. I bet it's buried deep in Amazon some place.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Whatever they decide, I'm sure that there will be notice given. Don't really see it as a thing to worry much about until we do hear something specific.


But....but...isn't it in the KB terms of service that we must obsessively dwell on every new Amazon development?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> But....but...isn't it in the KB terms of service that we must obsessively dwell on every new Amazon development?


Sorry -- you're right -- every new development -- or even potential new development -- is allowed at least 4 pages of obsessing. Carry on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I seldom worry about things before they happen--certainly not about something like this--but did think it of interest to our membership. 

If the price goes up $40, I'll probably finally drop Netflix and go with Amazon Prime only...I seldome use Netflix anyway.

Like most others here, I have Prime for the shipping, but I do use the video a lot.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've also had Prime since it was introduced and I don't have a problem with a price increase. I thought it was a good deal at $79 for just the shipping. As they've added benefits the past few years, it's gone from a good deal to a steal. I can't imagine not having it.


----------



## mlewis78

If they must get more money, I think they should increase buy $10 this year and $10 next, keep doing that for four years.  They might lose fewer prime members that way.  They have obviously been trying to save on shipping costs by using USPS more and UPS less.

I have been ordering fewer things over the past year or so that need to be shipped.  I watched Amazon Prime Instant so much last year, that I think I benefited more from that than the shipping.  But lately haven't been watching the videos as much.  Often the sound hasn't worked on my TV with the KFHD 7" hooked up with HDMI cable.  Haven't tried it in a while.


----------



## C.F.

Ann in Arlington said:


> Saw that somewhere. Don't think it's a done deal. I do think they'll raise it, but my guess is something more like $20. Then it's $99 and they can still say "for under $100".


This sounds likely. We've had Prime for years and love it. We use the streaming video a lot, but it was worth it even without the video. The shipping is so convenient that it makes it a no-brainer to order stuff rather than go to a store. If we didn't have Prime, we would probably only order physical items from Amazon if the price was a lot less than going to a store. We've never used the lending option.

I don't see us getting rid of it. We'll get our money's worth even at a higher price.


----------



## geoffthomas

I too enjoy the Prime shipping.
Have found the "free book" to be a nice deal.
And the streaming video has been nice, even though I don't yet use it a lot.
I am sure I will absorb a small increase.

I am another one who is investigating dropping my Comcast cable use - too much money when I mostly watch the networks, HGTV, some PBS and some BBC-america, and some TNT and TMC.
Don't watch the sports channels at all. Nor the political stuff. or the foreign language channels.


----------



## HappyGuy

Yeah, isn't that a pain? Verizon advertises that they have like 250 stations. What they don't tell you is that there are really only about 50 channels with several repeats of each. We watch only about six channels and have to pay for all of those others that NEVER get watched. What a rip off!


----------



## Sandpiper

See my January 31 post upthread.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sandpiper said:


> See my January 31 post upthread.


Yeah sandpiper, I am looking forward to Amazon getting more involved in this.
Recently the investment analysis folks, Motley Fool, indicated that one should be wary of the cable providers stock. Consider the content providers such as Disney.


----------



## Capri142

We have had prime for some years now. At first it was just for the shipping, then the convience. then the prime videos and the lending library. We gave up our Cable TV at nearkly $100/mo. I got an antenna that brings in the local stations and with Amazon prime, Hulu+, Sony Entertainment, Pandora and many other streaming sites, we do not miss the cable at all. So if Amazon raises their rate to $100 we are still way ahead of the game after dropping cable.


----------



## derek alvah

Have they also done away with the next day delivery for $3.99? I don't see it offered on anything now. I used that alot. Also I've got some orders in now and even though they are different types of items ordered a day,two or three apart, everything is shipping from the same facility. And even with "free 2 day shipping", everything is taking about a week for delivery, when I used to be able to get items the very next day. I happily pay the extra $3.99 to get my stuff next day vs a week or more. 

Also my Prime renewal price in March says $79 also.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have noticed no change in how fast they deliver things -- maybe a function of the fact that we are in a fairly large metro area.  

When we let it be 2 days, it IS two days.  If I pay for 1 day -- still an option on everything I've ordered lately -- it does come in 1 day.  Heck, sometimes it comes in 1 day when I didn't pay for it. D 

The ONLY time it hasn't come within the 2 day time frame in the last few months, is when there was extreme weather somewhere and, in that case, Amazon contacted ME and said it wouldn't make the 2 day promise and they were crediting me $5 or something by way of apology.  And it wasn't even their fault.


----------



## derek alvah

1day shipping is no longer available on anything I look up. And the orders I placed on this past Monday and Tuesday (I chose the fastest shipping offered-2 day) are not scheduled for delivery until next Monday and Wednesday. This is 2 day shipping? My prime membership is actually not due for renewal until August (thought it was March) so it's still good. Am I really the only one that doesn't have 1 day shipping available anymore? Wonder if it's temporary or they did away with it?

Just checked a few items and it seems that 1 day shipping is available but if I order them today and choose 1 day shipping they still won't get here until Tuesday the 18th. How is that 1 day shipping and why would anyone pay for that? Hopefully these delays are just temporary. Could there be that much Valentines Day traffic this week?


----------



## Sandpiper

I live in the Chicago 'burbs. I have Prime. Delivery is pretty fast. IIRC, one-day / overnight delivery is often available. I rarely do that, but did couple months ago. Yep, got something I _needed_ the next day.


----------



## cleee

If they increase it by $40. I will gladly pay. I will view it as a couple of dollars per year since I've had it since it began and the price has not gone up.

I really hope they do not go to a tiered pricing system. Amazon is all about simplicity. Breaking up pricing for one thing or another just adds complications. At $120. the prime membership is well worth it.

The only thing I raised an eyebrow at is that they are talking about increasing it by perhaps $40. which is understandable but the overnight shipping is no longer $3.99 but by weight. So if you need something in a pinch and pay the new Prime price, you will also get hit with very high shipping if it's a heavier item.

Whatever they decide, I'm sticking with Prime. It pays for itself in my case.


----------



## Andra

derek alvah said:


> 1day shipping is no longer available on anything I look up. And the orders I placed on this past Monday and Tuesday (I chose the fastest shipping offered-2 day) are not scheduled for delivery until next Monday and Wednesday. This is 2 day shipping? My prime membership is actually not due for renewal until August (thought it was March) so it's still good. Am I really the only one that doesn't have 1 day shipping available anymore? Wonder if it's temporary or they did away with it?
> 
> Just checked a few items and it seems that 1 day shipping is available but if I order them today and choose 1 day shipping they still won't get here until Tuesday the 18th. How is that 1 day shipping and why would anyone pay for that? Hopefully these delays are just temporary. Could there be that much Valentines Day traffic this week?


Make sure that your items don't have a note about requiring extra processing time. Some items need more time before they actually leave a warehouse and that figures into the total delivery time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When one has paid for Prime, and chooses free two day shipping, it should come in two days.  If it's consistently NOT doing that, I think that's worth some feedback to Amazon. 

Not everything IS eligible for prime shipping, of course.

Weekends usually don't count -- so if you order Friday night, two days is going to be Tuesday or maybe Wednesday, depending on how late Friday you order. It tells you when you order. IF there's a holiday on Monday, as there is on this weekend, that figures in as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

derek alvah said:


> 1day shipping is no longer available on anything I look up. And the orders I placed on this past Monday and Tuesday (I chose the fastest shipping offered-2 day) are not scheduled for delivery until next Monday and Wednesday. This is 2 day shipping? My prime membership is actually not due for renewal until August (thought it was March) so it's still good. Am I really the only one that doesn't have 1 day shipping available anymore? Wonder if it's temporary or they did away with it?
> 
> Just checked a few items and it seems that 1 day shipping is available but if I order them today and choose 1 day shipping they still won't get here until Tuesday the 18th. How is that 1 day shipping and why would anyone pay for that? Hopefully these delays are just temporary. Could there be that much Valentines Day traffic this week?


Make sure you haven't accidentally created a second account (it's very easy to do and happens more often than you'd think... just accidentally type in the wrong password and voila, 2nd account). You should still have the option for 1 day shipping for $3.99 (and occasionally Saturday delivery for $8.99). If it's taking a week to show up, it sounds like you're getting the free shipping for orders over $25 (or is it $35 now) and not the Prime two-day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Luvmy5brats said:


> Make sure you haven't accidentally created a second account (it's very easy to do and happens more often than you'd think... just accidentally type in the wrong password and voila, 2nd account). You should still have the option for 1 day shipping for $3.99 (and occasionally Saturday delivery for $8.99). If it's taking a week to show up, it sounds like you're getting the free shipping for orders over $25 (or is it $35 now) and not the Prime two-day.


Yeah . . . that's what it sounds like to me, too. Kind of odd.


----------



## derek alvah

Thanks for your replies to my questions. Just got off the phone with amazon customer service. Wanted to make sure I hadn't created a second account (thanks for the suggestion). Rep said they are changing their shipping and will no longer offer the $3.99 per item one day shipping/delivery. I asked why my orders from Monday and Tuesday with 2 day shipping is taking until next Monday and Tuesday  to get here, and was told the crazy weather has messed up some of their shipping. Makes sense I guess.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd suggest you call back and ask again. Or, better, formulate an email. Then you have a paper trail. Your first response will likely be more or less standard verbiage, but if you reply it's not helpful, and quote again what you sent the first time, you will get a human to look at it who has a clue about things or knows where to find it.

I just went to Amazon and put a basic kindle in my cart and clicked 'proceed to checkout'. With Free standard shipping, I can get it by the 20th. With Free 2 day through Prime I can get it by Tuesday. And I can get it by Monday for $3.99 or TOMORROW for $8.99. That is inconsistent with the information you were given. 

Now, I am in a fairly urban area and I know there are Amazon fulfillment centers very nearby. There's definitely BEEN weather _here_ -- we didn't get US Mail yesterday, for example -- but I could get the thing by tomorrow if I needed it.

But still, it seems to me, that if they promise 2 day shipping with Amazon prime, and it gives you a date 2 days in the future when you order, you need to be providing negative feedback if it doesn't arrive by then. There has been weather, yes -- do you get things in two days usually? Or is it usually more/later than promised?

And are you sure you're using the 2 day shipping? (One time I accidentally changed it and was already to be irate that things didn't come fast until I realized it was my fault.  )

Also, if you PAY for 1 day and it doesn't arrive by the date promised, you should request a refund of the $3.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

derek alvah said:


> Thanks for your replies to my questions. Just got off the phone with amazon customer service. Wanted to make sure I hadn't created a second account (thanks for the suggestion). Rep said they are changing their shipping and will no longer offer the $3.99 per item one day shipping/delivery. I asked why my orders from Monday and Tuesday with 2 day shipping is taking until next Monday and Tuesday to get here, and was told the crazy weather has messed up some of their shipping. Makes sense I guess.


 I just went to Amazon.com and tried to order a couple of different items that were eligible for prime. Both of them gave me the option of one-day shipping for $3.99. I suspect that the rep who told you that they were doing away with one-day shipping on Prime was a buffoon.  or perhaps on illegal drugs. Doing away with this option is also contrary to Amazon's stated goal of offering instant gratification on orders. I think somebody else here mentioned that Amazon had modified the automatic $3.99 price for some heavy items. Perhaps this caused confusion.


----------



## bordercollielady

I still think it would be worth it to me.  Aside from the Instant videos  (I also have Hulu and Netflix but Amazon seems to have the ones I want to watch the most) - I use it all the time for miscellaneous stuff -  OTC drugs,  vitamins,  Dog stuff,  K-cups -  since I get better prices on Amazon - and the free 2 day shipping has saved me so much money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On Sunday the dryer stopped.  Grindy noise.  Nasty smell. No more spinning drum. 

That evening the Hubs took it apart and diagnosed a burned out motor.  Got on line and found a suitable replacement several places.  It was actually $2 more at Amazon, but, with Prime, we could have it by Tuesday -- the other places he found it with free or reasonable shipping couldn't promise delivery in less than a week.  So we went with Amazon.  Besides, we found $2.01 in change in the dryer when he took it apart, so it really came out even.


----------



## Sandpiper

Hmmmm.  I e-mailed Amazon about this.  I just ordered CD set The Beatles (stereo).  It's been sold out for a few days after recent Beatles Tribute on TV.  Amazon page said item available Feb. 19.  OK.  I have Prime.  I placed the order.  Delivery date says Feb. 26.  HUH?  Two days after available date is Feb. 21 at the latest.  I'm in Chicago area -- not boondocks.


----------



## derek alvah

Hmmm. While preparing to send amazon an email to verify what I was told on the phone, I checked my orders again and the delivery info has changed. The estimated delivery date is still this coming Monday (a week after placing my 2 day shipping order) but all items are now listed as out for delivery today when I checked tracking update. Just a glitch in their info updating system? Earlier this morning everything showed to be a couple of states away and not even close to being delivered. We'll see.

I still don't see the next day delivery ($3.99 per item) option available for anything I look up ( added a couple items to my cart to see if that option would be available and it wasn't), so I went ahead and sent an email asking about that and any possible problem with my prime account. Don't misunderstand, the free 2 day shipping will still probably be enough to make me renew my prime subscription, but I used the $3.99 per item almost every time. I've never really used the prime video service. Might check it out..see what's available. Is it as good as streaming netflix?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Weird about the $3.99 add on for 1 day -- where are you?


----------



## Sandpiper

derek alvah said:


> Hmmm. While preparing to send amazon an email to verify what I was told on the phone, I checked my orders again and the delivery info has changed. The estimated delivery date is still this coming Monday (a week after placing my 2 day shipping order) but all items are now listed as out for delivery today when I checked tracking update. Just a glitch in their info updating system? Earlier this morning everything showed to be a couple of states away and not even close to being delivered. We'll see.


I will say there are enough times when I get items delivered sooner than 2-day Prime delivery date. Generally not complaining. But delivery date of Beatles CD set has me curious. 'Xplain it to me, Amazon. One day / overnight delivery was offered on it.


----------



## derek alvah

I'm in Alabama. An order I placed on the 4th, I used the $3.99 option (as usual) with no problem. An order I placed on the 11th was when I noticed it was no longer showing up as an option. Weird that all of you are seeing it but I'm not. It used to show as available below the item I was looking at as in..." Want it tommorrow, order within the next blank hours and choose 1 day shipping" or something to that effect. And then when I was in check out, it was listed along with the other shipping options and I would just check it as my shipping choice. Am I crazy? Eager to read what they email me back.


----------



## Sandpiper

So I got an answer from Amazon. He found a problem, but doesn't explain.



> While looking into this, I found a problem that was preventing your order from shipping. This is corrected now, and your order will be shipping soon.


Previous estimated arrival date was Feb. 26. It is now Feb. 21 or 22 (Saturday). As the item isn't available until Feb. 19, those Prime delivery dates work for me.


----------



## Susan J

derek alvah said:


> I'm in Alabama. An order I placed on the 4th, I used the $3.99 option (as usual) with no problem. An order I placed on the 11th was when I noticed it was no longer showing up as an option. Weird that all of you are seeing it but I'm not. It used to show as available below the item I was looking at as in..." Want it tommorrow, order within the next blank hours and choose 1 day shipping" or something to that effect. And then when I was in check out, it was listed along with the other shipping options and I would just check it as my shipping choice. Am I crazy? Eager to read what they email me back.


I just ordered an item that I really want to install tomorrow so for the first time, I decided on paying the extra $3.99 to have it a day early. The option showed up as expected and , hopefully, the item will too.


----------



## derek alvah

Well, I never got a reply to my email but 1 day shipping is now showing up again for me. Maybe it WAS the weird winter weather causing a temporary disruption in shipping in my area. Still don't know why the customer rep told me it was no longer being offered. Due to the language barrier, maybe there was a misunderstanding on one of our parts. Anyway I've got it back so I'm happy.


----------



## Sandpiper

Yeah, sometimes you're not sure of who's (or what's?) on the other end of e-mails. My Beatles CD box set that I was last told would be delivered this coming Friday or Saturday which was as should be with Prime are now being delivered TODAY!!! I don't get it??   Web page said set wouldn't be available until this Wednesday, the 19th.

*ETA:* The Beatles are here!  They came even though we're getting more snow!


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I don't have Amazon Prime, but I had been content with their free shipping for orders over $35, mostly because my orders from there tended to arrive far sooner than they said they would.

But since the new year started I notice their delivery time is a lot longer.  Perhaps they are restructuring delivery overall?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Alessandra Kelley said:


> I don't have Amazon Prime, but I had been content with their free shipping for orders over $35, mostly because my orders from there tended to arrive far sooner than they said they would.
> 
> But since the new year started I notice their delivery time is a lot longer. Perhaps they are restructuring delivery overall?


Well, that could just be that there's been bad weather all over the place this winter. If it's not where you are, chances are it IS somewhere that the plane needs to go through. Or the truck. Or it's at the origination point.

To the extent they are 'restructuring', they're trying to get to a point where they can get almost anything to almost anybody in CONUS within 24 hours.


----------



## BTackitt

In February 49/50 states experienced snowfall. I'm sure that had something to do with delayed shipping. Just like it did right after Thanksgiving here in Tx. Some stuff took over 2 weeks at that time.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thanks for pointing that out, Ann and BTackitt.  It probably is because of the terrible weather this winter.


----------



## Sandpiper

About mid January, we had first frigid cold snap and big snow on a Monday and Tuesday (Chicago area).  Post office of the Village I'm in didn't deliver mail for two days.  OK, I can understand.  But continuing for 2 - 3 weeks after, delivery was iffy.  Being a federal concern nothing Village can do, but P.O. is hearing about it officially from the Village.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Here's a different rumor about a Prime price increase. I must admit this one makes some sense. If Amazon offered free music streaming, that would be a good PR argument that a price increase wasn't so bad. Yet I suspect a great many Prime subscribers wouldn't use it much. Could keep the cost down.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/03/03/3-reasons-amazon-is-itching-to-stream-music.aspx

I hadn't known about digital music downloads peaking. Not really important, but interesting.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got the following email this morning 


> Dear Heather Danis,
> 
> We are writing to provide you advance notice that the price of your Prime membership will be increasing. The annual rate will be $99 when your membership renews on June 2, 2014.
> 
> Even as fuel and transportation costs have increased, the price of Prime has remained the same for nine years. Since 2005, the number of items eligible for unlimited free Two-Day Shipping has grown from one million to over 20 million. We also added unlimited access to over 40,000 movies and TV episodes with Prime Instant Video and a selection of over 500,000 books to borrow from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.
> 
> For more information about your Prime membership, visit our Prime membership page.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The Amazon Prime Team


----------



## Sandpiper

Just got the e-mail -- when my Prime renews in May it will be $99.  That's OK.  Worth it with the 2-day shipping and Prime video.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Panic in the streets! 

Yep, I got one too. I will still be renewing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Just got the e-mail -- when my Prime renews in May it will be $99. That's OK. Worth it with the 2-day shipping and Prime video.


Mine renews 4/29 and there's no notice of a raise. Looks like I got in under the wire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, folks, I've merged two similar topics about the price increase for Prime as people were posting in both today.  Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick

I got my notice too, I have till November to decide but probably won't renew. I hardly ever watch their videos, most of the prime ones are already on netflix... and it seems more and more prime shipping is not an option with what I buy... so not really worth it for me.


----------



## Susan J

I got it when it was just a shipping benefit and have really appreciated the two day delivery.  It really has altered the way I shop since it is much easier to just click and have something delivered in a couple of days than to go searching and then physically retrieve an item.

Each of the Prime add on features have been things that I didn't seek but have also enjoyed. Although I have Netflix, there are still some shows that are only streaming on Prime.  I just wish that Prime streaming was easily available on all Android devices.  I've used the lending library but much prefer the new Kindle First option.  

The $20 increase seems very reasonable, especially in light of the higher options that were floated.  The market seems happy about the change and the stock is one of the few that are up today.


----------



## Atunah

I was expecting it to go up with all these rumors about it. I am not up until October, but I'll keep it anyway. I got it for the shipping first. At the time there was no streaming. The prime helps me get my packages. Postal service does not deliver to the apartments here, even if you are home. It goes to the office and lets just say its iffy when and how you get your package there. With prime I can plan in a 2 day window when I need something and it comes with UPS and now often also Fedex, both of which come to the door. 

I also love the streaming. And I always take advantage of the prime book loan each month. 

I try to buy whatever I can off prime as long as its not more than the store, or at least a lot more. If I have to drive around all over the place it costs me money. Lots of stuff I can't find at the local stores. Plus I get 3 points on my amazon visa for amazon purchases.  

So for me, its still a deal. I think it just depends on ones usage.


----------



## Seamonkey

I got the email today; $99 when / if I renew in December.  I have time to consider if I want to renew or now.  I do like the shipping.  To be honest I've only read one free prime lending book.  Haven't streamed a thing thus far.


----------



## skyblue

Notice of the price increase came via e-mail today. Since I just renewed last month, it won't take effect until February 2015.


----------



## geoffthomas

My Prime renewed in November so I have almost 9 months before I get the increase.
I have not yet received any email to notify me that the rate will go up.
The Amazon site however has lots of info about it.


----------



## desilu

My email said my membership will renew April 8 at $79 but increase to $99 in April 2015.


----------



## luvmy4brats

http://lifehacker.com/get-another-year-of-amazon-prime-for-79-even-as-a-cur-1543360940



> At first, it seemed that there was no way for current subscribers whose subscriptions weren't expiring before April 17 to renew in advance at the old rate, but it turns out there's a clever workaround
> 
> Disable auto-renew on your Prime account
> Purchase a gift subscription here for $79
> Set it to deliver to your own email address on the day that your current year of Prime lapses.
> Just follow these steps, and you'll get an email with a credit for a brand new year of Amazon Prime as soon as your current membership lapses, and save yourself $20 in the process. [Amazon via Slickdeals]P


----------



## Ann in Arlington

skyblue said:


> Notice of the price increase came via e-mail today. Since I just renewed last month, it won't take effect until February 2015.


Yes -- mine just renewed in January so goes into effect for me next January at $99. I don't anticipate cancelling.


----------



## 68564

Yeah, looks like I will have to pay $49 now for Prime instead of $39. I am okay with that


----------



## Leslie

geoffthomas said:


> My Prime renewed in November so I have almost 9 months before I get the increase.
> I have not yet received any email to notify me that the rate will go up.
> The Amazon site however has lots of info about it.


Like you, I have not received any emails (and I just checked my spam folder). I renewed on March 5 so I am good until this time next year.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got a renewal notice for April 29, but it didn't say anything about going up either this year or next year.


----------



## Nancy Beck

skyblue said:


> Notice of the price increase came via e-mail today. Since I just renewed last month, it won't take effect until February 2015.


Same with me. I'll be re-upping when the time comes.


----------



## HappyGuy

Yeah, that's less than $2.00/month increase. If everything else (especially Verizon) only went up that much I'd be a VERY happy camper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

or only about a nickel a day . . . I can live with that.


----------



## Andra

We got Prime way back when it was first offered and I do tend to purchase most of our stuff from Amazon.  But I don't like the "Smart Post" trend that they have been leaning towards lately.  I used to come home and my package (no matter what size) would be on the porch in the allotted two days.  Now when it's a small item, the post office has it in two days, but it is usually the third day before it is placed in my mailbox where I have to stop off and pick it up.  Now I admit that I am lazy, but it's Amazon's own fault for raising my expectations.  For a price increase, I hope that I can specify the shipping method that I'd like to use...
The other features are things that we really don't use much.  And the Prime lending library of one whole book a month is laughable when you read as fast as I do.  My Fire is registered on DH's account so I can stream the occasional movie or TV show, but I could manage without it pretty easily.


----------



## Susan J

An incident happened a couple of weeks ago that convinced me that Prime was a benefit to me.  My Amazon order was separated into two parts, one delivered by UPS and one by FedEx.  Toward the end of the day, the FedEx package had not arrived and checking the tracking, I saw that FedEx claimed to have delivered it 30 minutes prior.

I immediately notified FedEx that I didn't receive it and just received an automatic confirmation that they would research.  The next day I went to FedEx online chat and they described a house completely different than mine.  I do get frequent deliveries from FedEx so figured it was just a driver error for some reason.  However, FedEx was still "researching 4 days later".  I didn't contact Amazon at first since it was definitely a FedEx problem and I wasn't in a hurry for the item.  

On day five, I finally gave up and sent the FedEx online transcript to Amazon who promptly apologized and sent a next day replacement via UPS.  I don't know if non-Prime customers get that quick of a response but knowing that I can count on Amazon even when the delivery system breaks down is worth it to me.


----------



## HappyGuy

I just noticed a charge on my CC for this year's Prime - $79.00! How nice of them to wait until next year to start for me.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it seems I was wrong about not receiving the email.
I did and didn't see it.  I just wanted to set the record straight because Amazon is so good about these things.
The good news is that I still have until the renewal date of next November before it increases for me.


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy5brats said:


> http://lifehacker.com/get-another-year-of-amazon-prime-for-79-even-as-a-cur-1543360940


I tried this yesterday. Canceled my prime and went to buy a prime gift certificate. Cost? $99. They were onto that one fast. I read that for a few days people were not able to cancel their auto renewal either so Amazon really did get hip to that trick quick. Were you able to do it? I wonder if I can add my auto renew back in now that I canceled it?


----------



## Broadus

corkyb said:


> I tried this yesterday. Canceled my prime and went to buy a prime gift certificate. Cost? $99. They were onto that one fast. I read that for a few days people were not able to cancel their auto renewal either so Amazon really did get hip to that trick quick. Were you able to do it? I wonder if I can add my auto renew back in now that I canceled it?


If I recall correctly, the Prime gift membership had to be purchased by March 20. I know someone who gifted herself at $79, but that was before the 20th.


----------

